
Nokia 3310 to be reborn - advisedwang
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/15/nokia-3310-beloved-and-indestructible-mobile-phone-to-be-reborn
======
bostand
If this is true, I'm going to get one asap and try to use it as my main phone.

Next time my bank/barber/grocery store asks my to install their stupid app to
get full service I will flash my 3310 and ask if it is available for Nokia...

------
bdwalter
I'd buy one in a heartbeat. I'll buy even more if it ends up with a real
antenna jack.

